# Specialized Status



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

I am going to be buying one of these and wanted to know how guys that own them, amd how they like them and wjat setups they are running. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BC Bomber (Mar 7, 2011)

Super fun bike and surprisingly versatile. My only gripe with the bike was the wheelset/axle. I threw different wheels on there with a 12/10mm conversion axle and it stiffened up quite a bit. Here is my setup...

Upgrades:
RS Totem
WTB speed disc xl wheelset
RaceFace respond crankset
Kona wah wah pedals
Avide code r brakes


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

heres mine with CCDB air. fantastic ride!
Just found the BB height to be a little tall.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*photo looks funky*

that rear wheel looks like 29

I always wondered what the large frameset weighs


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

DaYum Hydesg your bike looks SICK!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Hydesg said:


> heres mine with CCDB air. fantastic ride!
> Just found the BB height to be a little tall.


so much for a budget dh bike, hahaha sweet!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Specialized Status - Pinkbike Forum

currently 42 pages of yapping going on...


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

ronnyg801 said:


> Specialized Status - Pinkbike Forum
> 
> currently 42 pages of yapping going on...


hahaha...










This is the paradox version of a budget bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

We just recently through up Part 1 of our Status review


----------



## wayonbird (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah,I always wondered what the large frameset weighs,that rear wheel looks like 29


----------



## tomasis (Oct 14, 2012)

re rear wheel, its just perspective


----------



## ChrisP125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can upgrade the Boxxer internal damping system like you can on the lyric?


----------



## too many components (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder what happened to all of those fs freeride bikes from 12'(specialized sx, trek scratch, giant faith) they seem like they all disappeared


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

too many components said:


> I wonder what happened to all of those fs freeride bikes from 12'(specialized sx, trek scratch, giant faith) they seem like they all disappeared


I been wondering the same thing... I really wanted (still want) a giant faith, or similar 7" freeride bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^seems like kona is the only company making one


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^^or an uzzi?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisP125 said:


> Does anyone know if you can upgrade the Boxxer internal damping system like you can on the lyric?


Yes you can.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^Or a TR250, Truax, The One, STD et.c. et.c.


----------

